# Bảo dưỡng bể bơi mùa thu



## vtkong (23/9/20)

Bảo dưỡng bể bơi mùa thu



Mùa hè đang dịu đi, và tựu trường. Kỳ nghỉ đã trôi qua. Tùy thuộc vào khu vực bạn sinh sống, có thể còn lại một số ngày bơi lội ấm áp trước khi mùa đông đến. Lịch trình của gia đình bạn bây giờ hỗn loạn và ngày càng ít thời gian dành cho việc thưởng thức hồ bơi của bạn. Việc sử dụng hồ bơi của bạn không thường xuyên ngày càng tăng đòi hỏi phải bảo dưỡng và chú ý thêm. Tùy thuộc vào thời tiết, mùa thu là khoảng thời gian mà bạn thỉnh thoảng vẫn bơi trong một ngày nắng ấm, nhưng cũng đang dần thu dọn mọi thứ để chuẩn bị cho mùa đông. Dưới đây là mùa thu bước bảo trì hồ bơi bạn có thể làm để làm cho việc chuẩn bị mùa đông đang tới dễ dàng hơn:

Mùa thu sớm

Vào đầu mùa thu, vẫn còn những ngày bơi tốt. Vì bạn vẫn đang sử dụng hồ bơi của mình trong thời gian này, bạn nên tiếp tục với cùng một lịch trình bảo trì hồ bơi mà bạn đã làm suốt cả mùa hè.

Các công việc trong mùa hè bạn cần tiếp tục làm thường xuyên, đôi khi hàng ngày, bao gồm:

 Chạy máy bơm hàng ngày

 Hàng ngày làm sạch giỏ lọc skimmer và máy bơm

 Thường xuyên quét sạch rong rêu và cọ rửa thành hồ bơi nơi tảo có xu hướng phát triển

 Kiểm tra mực nước

 Kiểm tra mức độ hóa chất hồ bơi của bạn như clo và pH

 Lướt bề mặt để tìm các mảnh vụn nổi

 Kiểm tra mức độ kiềm

 Sốc hồ bơi

 Thường xuyên cọ rửa sàn và tường hồ bơi

 Rửa ngược bộ lọc thường xuyên

 Sử dụng chất tẩy rửa bộ lọc hóa học
Ho so ky thuat cong trinh tai Seapoolvn

User nguyendunga3 - Truck Cam Videos

User nguyendunga3 - Veye Q&A

nguyendunga3

Ho so ky thuat cong trinh tai Seapoolvn

Public profile - nguyendunga3 - Gel Nail Polish

https://visual.ly/users/francklutz06todqgg/portfolio

nguyendunga3 » Magic-Tricks.Ru - бесплатное обучение фокусам от известных иллюзионистов

nguyendunga3 » О Джазе и не только....

Viewing nguyendunga3's profile | Profiles v2 | Gaia Online

https://www.blurb.com/user/nguyendunga3

http://en.ask-ans.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://old.kam-pod.gov.ua/user/nguyendunga3/

http://www.typemock.com/answers/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://www.mickartvideo.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1608414

https://ola.oi.edu.sg/forums/user/nguyendunga3

http://georgia-news.org/user/nguyendunga3/

http://finger.sentav.com/user/nguyendunga3/

https://www.empowher.com/users/nguyendunga3

http://www.cnccode.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://www.usafreeclassifieds.org/classifieds/user/profile/142887

http://www.associazionehombre.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1593526

https://www.gapyear.com/members/nguyendunga3/

http://xn--80aakbafh6ca3c.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga3/

https://menak.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

https://setiweb.ssl.berkeley.edu/beta/team_display.php?teamid=883207

http://www.emozioniamoci.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=591544

https://weblib.lib.umt.edu/redirect.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

http://prima-ballett.de/user/nguyendunga3/

http://zermattgroove.ch/zg2014/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=55423

http://web.imim.mcu.edu.tw/zh-hant/comment/483448#comment-483448

http://quoratravel.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

https://mail.34782.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

http://board4me.com/user/profile/124222

http://vpi3pl.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1797807

https://sundaynews.info/user/nguyendunga3/

http://knsz.prz.edu.pl/forum/member.php?action=profile&uid=545623

http://www.buyselltrademyanmar.com/user/profile/272024

http://uaeartnews.com/new/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=25993

http://rust.freelan.biz/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3

http://www.interleads.net/classifieds/user/profile/154879

http://e-kafstires.gr/kafstires/the...ption=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=50998

https://lookbook.nu/user/7871954-Nguy-n

http://galerie.ghf-ev.org/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

https://www.pinterest.com/francklutz06todqgg/

https://www.princeclassified.com/user/profile/92873

https://letterboxd.com/nguyendunga3/

https://www.adpost4u.com/user/profile/111395

https://vistaweb.isi.edu/nguyendunga3

https://www.treasury.gov/cgi-bin/re.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

https://getsatisfaction.com/people/nguyendunga3

http://ww2.telechat.info/author/nguyendunga3/

https://www.vocabulary.com/profiles/A0T8YZVZYTOFDM

http://www.quickregister.us/classifieds/user/profile/130862

http://www.sicipiscine.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=449829

http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external..../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

http://www.laboratoriodellessere.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=473807

https://gorod-lugansk.com/user/nguyendunga3/

http://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://millenniumtechnology.in/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=3023389



Vấn đề lớn nhất mà bạn, với tư cách là chủ hồ bơi, có thể sẽ gặp phải vào mùa thu là lá cây. Khi lá bắt đầu rụng, điều quan trọng là phải lướt chúng khỏi bề mặt hồ bơi của bạn và kiểm tra xem không có lá nào lọt vào các khay hớt và giỏ bơm. Một số lá cây có thể làm bẩn đáy hồ bơi của bạn, vì vậy bạn cũng cần thường xuyên kiểm tra những chiếc lá có thể bị chìm xuống đáy hồ bơi và kịp thời thu gom chúng. Nếu không dọn dẹp lá thường xuyên, bạn có thể khiến bể bơi của mình trở nên lộn xộn.

Cuối mùa thu

Vào cuối mùa thu, nhiệt độ giảm xuống và bơi lội có thể không còn là một lựa chọn. Mùa đông đang đến gần, vì vậy điều quan trọng bây giờ là phải chuẩn bị cho việc đóng băng hồ bơi của bạn.

 Tiếp tục làm sạch các mảnh vụn, đặc biệt là lá từ bể bơi

 Kiểm tra nắp hồ bơi của bạn xem có vết rách hoặc hư hỏng nào không

 Giảm từ từ mực nước hồ bơi

 Bắt đầu nghĩ đến việc thu thập máy bơm, máy lọc nước và giỏ máy bơm để cất đi trong mùa đông


Bảo trì hồ bơi là công việc quanh năm. Mỗi mùa đều có những nhiệm vụ và thách thức riêng, nhưng nếu được thực hiện kịp thời, đúng cách và thường xuyên, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được thời gian và chi phí tiềm năng cho mùa tiếp theo. Chỉ vì thời tiết đang giảm nhiệt và bạn sử dụng hồ bơi ngày càng ít, không có nghĩa là bạn có thể bắt đầu chểnh mảng trong việc bảo trì hồ bơi. Bảo trì hồ bơi đúng cách có thể khó và mất nhiều thời gian. Nếu bạn cần trợ giúp hoặc tư vấn về bảo trì hồ bơi hoặc về các sản phẩm bảo trì hồ bơi, đừng ngần ngại gọi cho chúng tôi tại sea Pools. Chúng tôi cung cấp nhiều loại sản phẩm hồ bơi để phù hợp với nhu cầu cụ thể của bạn.


----------

